# Is This An Original Russian Watch?



## dandsoo (Dec 7, 2006)

i have this Wostok Amfibia and i was wondering if it is original or a franken watch. could you tell me how much this watch worth?

thank you.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It looks like a Vostok Neptune that's had a different dial fitted. It may be a factory issue, I couldn't say for certain


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Stan's info looks good. The symbol on the dial is the Russian Double headed eagle. This particular dial is NOT listed in the Russian Watch Handbook. Cyrillic dial inscription at 6 reads "Made in Russia" I think, which indicates it is after 1991/2. Hopw this helps a bit.


----------

